

Ask HN: how do you promote your projects/apps and find new customer? - andretti1977

Two questions: 1)what are the techniques you adopt to promote your projects, apps, webapps, websites, Saas, etc...? 2) would you be interested in an API that let you easily integrate tell-a-friend, send-a-tweet or promocode functionalities?
======
chany2
Supposedly the best way to promote your project is write a blog. In order to
promote your blog, you need to comment other folks' blogs or be a guest
blogger on another popular blog.

Granted I haven't got the chance to start yet.

~~~
andretti1977
Ok but what about something like tell a friend or tweets? What are strategies
you apply in real scenarios?

------
helen842000
Decide on the best use cases for your project, find niche communities
specifically for those groups and jump in.

